# New Beginner Machine Help



## Jimmyram77 (Jun 7, 2010)

Hi, im really new to coffee machines & im hoping you guys can help me out - up till now I have just been using a bodum cafetiere & a basic cook works machine but now am fancying something abit better & more advanced. So currently im looking at a Delonghi ec710 (good reviews) ec750 (slightly worse reviews but seems to be a newer model) OR a Dualit Esspresivo.

All seem very simlair in spec but the Dualit offers more cup clearance as I do prefer larger cups & wont really be doing small espresso shots, any advice/tips?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Welcome Jimmy

What budget do you have for the machine?

Do you have a grinder already?

Looking forward to assisting and where possible we will suggest machines within your budget or suggest machines that are affordable just outside of the current budget.

The cornerstone of your setup should be a good grinder though as no matter what machine you buy, the grind quality affects the end product


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

I second what Glenn says. You need to be thinking about the following priorities:

1. Beans

2. Grinder

3. Coffee Machine


----------



## Jimmyram77 (Jun 7, 2010)

Was planning on using just ground coffee for the time being then looking at grinders & going down the bean route later. The budgets £200 max really & thats why I had looked at the Dualit espressivo & Delonghi EC710/750.

Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## jimgrant (Apr 15, 2010)

go to hasbean.co.uk,coffeehit.co.uk or square mile roasters and jimseven.com and be inspired.The journey to good coffee at home is fun and an education in many ways,the more you learn the more you enjoy.Research is key and asking advice will help you along the way,good luck.


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Hi and welcome, Jimmy:

I know that it's easy for a newcomer to espresso to dismiss the advice that's been offered here as geeky and coffee-snob, but - believe me- what's been said here is sound!

Even the world's best espresso machine can only turn out garbage coffee unless it is fed good, freshly roasted beans, ground fine and even. You just can't make acceptable espresso without them! But, on the other hand, good fresh beans, well ground, enable acceptable espresso to be made from even a cheapo machine.

The good news is that your budget will allow you to get an outfit that will make you some very acceptable coffee - probably a lot better than anything that you'd get outside of a specialist independent coffee shop.

In your situation, with £200 to spend, I'd start by acknowledging that you're not going to get a state of the art electric grinder. But around £40 will get one of the highly-regarded Kyocera hand grinders from e-bay, leaving you with £160, which will buy a machine that will make more than acceptable espresso with a bit of trial and error and practise.

Buy some good, fresh beans from one of the suppliers already recommended, and off you go!

But, be warned, this is one of the most addictive hobbies/interests I've ever had, and it probably won't be long before you're upgrading!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

If you don't mind hand grinding then the *Hario Ceramic Slim Coffee Mil*l for £28.85 from Coffee Hit is extremely good value

I can grind fine enough to choke my Gaggia Classic or coarse enough for pourover/french press with great repeatability. It's durable too. Approx 1 1/2 mins to grind enough beans for a double shot.

Pair this with a Gaggia Classic or second hand Rancilio Silvia for a good starter kit


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

If you don't mind secondhand, then look on ebay or perhaps a retailer that specialises such as Caffeshop. They have five shops and are happy to demonstrate a machine. They also have offers in store with secondhand.


----------



## Jimmyram77 (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks for the replies







It looks like im going to go for the Dualit machine but am now interested in learning more about what beans to get/try & also what grinders are best when on a tight budget, ill check out the kyocera grinder that was mentioned above but I think initially £40 would be abit more than I would want to spend, is there a good electric grinder out there for less than that? Any advice on what beans would also be appreciated.


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

Jimmyram77 said:


> Thanks for the replies
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd lean towards a used gaggia classic and decent grinder on the bay tbh. Something like a mazzer/macap/rancilio/compak.

I'd spend more on the grinder than the machine in that budget. Sounds odd, but it's grind quality which is far more important than the machine and you can forget pregrounds. If you got lucky you could pick up a mazzer mini for ~£100. I'd say iberital mc2 grinder is the cheapest grinder really practical for espresso use.

This will be far better than a dualit:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Gaggia-Classic-Coffee-machine-/280516598357?cmd=ViewItem&pt=Coffee_Machines_Makers&hash=item4150179a55

I got a mazzer mini from the bay and a gaggia classic, for £100 for the mini and ~£100 for the gaggia classic. Took a total dump on the krups rubbish and the rubbish blade grinder I had years back.

Only reason I've changed is because the big conicals are even better and the izzo alex mk2 is a fine machine.


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

Good luck on your search, I've got an I Iberital mc2 for sale for circa £85 only 2 weeks old no seriously its a long story then maybe a gaggia from e bay spares are cheap and advice is free.

Gaz


----------



## Ragazzo (Jun 20, 2010)

Hi. I've probably missed the boat on this one, but just wondering if the grinder is still available? Thanks.


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

Ragazzo said:


> Hi. I've probably missed the boat on this one, but just wondering if the grinder is still available? Thanks.


No Ragazzo the boats still waiting Grinder still for sale to a good home


----------

